
Ask HN: What would you recommend a group of 20 UK students do when visiting SF? - refrigerator
We&#x27;re organising a trip to Silicon Valley&#x2F;SF for 20 students from Oxford who are interested in tech&#x2F;entrepreneurship in March 2016.<p>Currently the plan is to try to visit a good mix of companies (couple of bigcos, early&#x2F;medium&#x2F;late stage startups, maybe a VC or two) and do some cliché touristy stuff.<p>Is there anything you think we should do that might not be obvious or any specific companies you think we should try to visit? Thanks!
======
vljee23
If you will be in San Francisco I would highly advise you to go to the UCSD
and in particular see the School of Engineering building :)
[http://cdn.sandiegouniontrib.com/img/photos/2013/07/14/jacob...](http://cdn.sandiegouniontrib.com/img/photos/2013/07/14/jacobs_r900x493.jpg?122770e84b36f1c039d5c4c2ca15c2d8bc4ecd52)

You can also visit the place called Razor Point its really beautiful!

And to observe a sunset over Pacific Ocean is a must do! I am not sure about
the weather in March but that side is really famous for its waves) so dont
loose a change to have some surfing)

------
facorreia
I would highly recommend spending a few hours at the Exploratorium. I think it
can instigate the imagination and trigger reflection at any age.

~~~
refrigerator
Looks great, will check it out - thanks!

